# Sander Jig



## Hunter (May 10, 2012)

My son is really into the Avengers right now and wants a Captain America lamp. I made him this for Christmas. 









Here is another shot where you can see the shape of the shield better.









I don't own a lathe and was thinking about how I could do this with a drill press, when I talked to a buddy of mine who gave me a 10" disk sander.

In order to shape the shield I made a 45 degree and a 90 degree jig to add onto the factory table. I moved them about 5 degrees at a time and sanded all the way around. It worked really well. I only had to do a little hand sanding.


----------

